

Hacker Arrested in Billboard Porn Stunt - markbnine
http://www.themoscowtimes.com/news/article/hacker-arrested-in-billboard-porn-stunt/399895.html

======
mcantor
FTA: "He had previously worked as a systems administrator but was laid off,
Interfax said."

I find this hilariously ironic. The whole world has the consequences of
recession and depression on its mind, so the article closes with this
epiphany: Lay off your computer geeks and they'll find other, more novel ways
to amuse themselves.

------
tjarratt
If there were any justice he would be hired (or at least given a brief gig as
a consultant) by the company that serves the video billboards to increase
their security.

I'll bet they had a default login (like admin:admin) and just relied on
obscurity to keep their billboards safe.

~~~
DenisM
This was a cute idea in the seventies, and we've been through this debate on
ethics in the nineties and the consensus is that no, we're not hiring burglars
to fix the locks anymore. There are other people who can fix locks and we
don't have to reward anti-social behavior.

